# Paragon Screen from J&M Designs Loose Fitting



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I purchased the Silverscreens from J&M Designs after much research on this and other forums. I am however disappointed that they are quite loose fitting along the base of the door windows. I contacted the manufacturers who were very helpful and asked me to send photos of the fitted screens. Their response was that there seemed to have been a problem with the sewing of the envelope and sent a replacement with a prepaid bag for return of the first one. They stated that they had pre-fitted the second one to an Autotrail (larger internal blind cassette) to test before despatching to me and it fitted fine. However when fitted to my van the fitting was the same as the first.

The people at J&M Designs couldn't have been more helpful. I have studied the fitting video, fitted the velcro pads under the mirror brackets and can't believe I've fitted the screens incorrectly. I can only think that I'm being too fussy and my screens are fitting as intended. A strong breeze in the right direction will however lift the cover at the base of the door allowing cold air to the door windows. I've considered whether my door seals are not closing tightly to hold the envelopes but it's the same on both doors and the van is quite new-2010. The envelope material is not held firmly by the door seals, should it?

I attach a photo of the problem and hope someone can check theirs and enlighten me.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Silver Screens*

Hi,

I also have a Apache 700 and have recently bought a set of silver screens after excellent reports on this forum. Got to say I'm well pleased with the quality and fit.

On mine the door seals do not seem to have any bearing on the holding of the screen, this seems down to the screen being a excellent all round fit.

Has your A/T got the wider blind cassettes as I thought they only fitted them on the 2011 models?. Is this the problem, if you ordered the wider envelope screen and yours are the narrower ones the screen will not be tight. Perhaps I am a little confused and I am stating the obvious.

My van is in storage, however I am visiting the van tomorrow so will check how tight the screen fits.

Hope this helps.

Nidge


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Namder

I don't think you are ever going to get a really tight fit across the bottom of the door windows, simply because of the design of the cover.

Three things may help a lot.

I find that pulling the whole screen downwards will tighten the fit all over, including the doors. Lowering it down the windscreen just half an inch will tighten it up no end!

It may also help to pull apart the long velcro joints and re-locate them to make the whole screen a tiny bit shorter - widthwise that is. That should also serve to tighten everything up.

Thirdly, ask Mrs Namder to pull from inside on the bottom of the sleeve, to tighten the outside as much as possible. You will need to have the door only slightly ajar for this.

CAUTION - Just before you slam, shout "Fingers?" and wait for the reply! 8O 8O 8O

Hope this helps. 

Dave

Have a look around the campsite on your next trip, and I bet yours are fitted as well as anybody's! :wink:


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

We have Silver Screens for our M/h and are delighted with them.

On our screens, we have ties on each bottom corner that we tie to the door handles.....that keeps those areas nice and tight to the door windows. Wonder if they have changed the design and left the ties off?

Rgds


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Silver Screens*



b2tus said:


> We have Silver Screens for our M/h and are delighted with them.
> 
> On our screens, we have ties on each bottom corner that we tie to the door handles.....that keeps those areas nice and tight to the door windows. Wonder if they have changed the design and left the ties off?
> 
> Rgds


Purchased mine a few weeks ago, there are loops now on the bottom corners which you can attach whatever to secure the screen (you can see them on namder's photo)

As you, we are delighted with our Silver Screens.

Nidge


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't know about Silver Screens specifically but some makes have 'pockets' on the inside bottom of the side screens for which you can buy magnets to hold the bottom edge to the door which stops 'flapping'.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking at the photo, the end of the screen (to the left of the Silver Screen badge) should be tight up to the back edge of the door. This would then tighten up the bottom of the screen - further adjustment could be made with the velcro laps of the panels. Some thin foam packing etc. may be needed to be put into the envelope to enable the door to help trap the material in the door. Experiment with it and you should get a better fit than indicated in the photo.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dalspa said:


> Looking at the photo, the end of the screen (to the left of the Silver Screen badge) should be tight up to the back edge of the door.


Which is why I suggested that Mrs Namder could pull on the sleeve from inside.

It works for us!

Dave


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Silver Screens*



nidge1 said:


> Hi,
> Has your A/T got the wider blind cassettes as I thought they only fitted them on the 2011 models?.
> Nidge


My 2010 definitely has the wider blind cassette.



> On our screens, we have ties on each bottom corner that we tie to the door handles.....that keeps those areas nice and tight to the door windows. Wonder if they have changed the design and left the ties off?


The ties are no longer fitted. They do however fit a loop but the manufacturer states they shouldn't be needed. I don't think they will make much difference.



> Don't know about Silver Screens specifically but some makes have 'pockets' on the inside bottom of the side screens for which you can buy magnets to hold the bottom edge to the door which stops 'flapping'.


I can probably adapt them to use this idea.



> Looking at the photo, the end of the screen (to the left of the Silver Screen badge) should be tight up to the back edge of the door. This would then tighten up the bottom of the screen - further adjustment could be made with the velcro laps of the panels. Some thin foam packing etc. may be needed to be put into the envelope to enable the door to help trap the material in the door. Experiment with it and you should get a better fit than indicated in the photo.


The door seals don't trap the material. I will experiment with the foam in the envelopes.

Thanks to all who replied


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

paulmold said:


> Don't know about Silver Screens specifically but some makes have 'pockets' on the inside bottom of the side screens for which you can buy magnets to hold the bottom edge to the door which stops 'flapping'.


hi paulmold. yes taylormade do they sew in velcro at the bottom all the way round so you can put cloth covered magnets for the doors and tie downs for the front. these are 3 years old and are on come rain or shine . jud


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Silver Screens are wonderful.

Until they get wet  

Paul.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

coppo said:


> Silver Screens are wonderful.
> 
> Until they get wet
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul,

What exactly happens to them when they get wet?

Nidge


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

nidge1 said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Screens are wonderful.
> ...


The problem is Silver Screens have changed the material used to make them.

It used to be a solvent based one and is now a water based one.They used to be indestructible(solvent based) and are now just showerproof(water based). Silver Screens DO NOT advocate leaving them on for long periods because they must be dried out.

Paul.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

coppo said:


> nidge1 said:
> 
> 
> > coppo said:
> ...


hi paul thats maybe with silver screens but not with taylormade mine are 3 years old and was bought for my previous m/h they have been left on most of the winter and on our yearly trip to Spain passing through France Jan-march they are a god send as regards being wet if its rained when you need to take them down just roll them up in the waterproof bag till you get to your next stop and put them back up taylormade are waterproof.jud


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jud said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > nidge1 said:
> ...


Yes exactly Jud, we take them off and put them in the bag then on when you get to the next place. If its raining though when you take them off they will still be soaking when you put them back on again later.(And it still maybe raining)
Fulltimers or Longtermers in winter beware.

ps Its no good having a waterproof bag if the bleeding screens are fully waterproof :lol:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

coppo said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > coppo said:
> ...


sorry paul don't know if that is intended as a joke or not .the waterproof bag is for storage to keep them dry.jud


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sorry Jud, just my daft sense of humour.

What i am saying is you take them off wet in the morning, put them in the bag and put them on later when you have reached your destination, they are still wet. The bag just stops other things in the garage area from getting wet.

Silver Screens likened them to winter coat, saying you wouldn't leave a coat on all the time without drying it out.

Paul.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

coppo said:


> Sorry Jud, just my daft sense of humour.
> 
> What i am saying is you take them off wet in the morning, put them in the bag and put them on later when you have reached your destination, they are still wet. The bag just stops other things in the garage area from getting wet.
> 
> ...


o.k cheers paul i understand now.jud


----------

